# Tore toenail off



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Uh- guys, my poor dramatic chicken totem her toenail COMPLETELY off a little bit ago- like all that is left is soft flexible nail bed in the shape of toenail. I bandaged it with a slightly moistened bandage of antibac stuff- I know when stuff like that is raw, even the air moving across can hurt and clearly it can’t be left out. She isn’t sure what to think of her bandage, as it is on a leg that she was just starting to get better from (also) injuring. So back to the cage for at least a few days right? Any and all suggestions here- ouch! 

Btw, we named her Darma bc she’s dramatic. I think it was slightly prophetic…


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ouch. Really ouch. Dang, how do they do stuff like that?

Sounds to me like you have it handled.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Sometimes the torn toenails bleed a lot initially. I just had this situation a week ago. Use some antibac as you are for a few days, I would not use a bandage. Too many potential issues on their feet.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

It will grow back, probably next year.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

That happened to mine too but its growing back thankfully, it doesn't actually seem to be growing in place its growing more higher up than the other ones.. Hmm..


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

I’m sure their nail bed can be damaged just as ours can, and cause them to grow back a bit differently…

Thanks PJ! So will that soft bit harden back up and become more bearable for her after a few days/soon-ish? Poor girl. I cringe every time I think about it…


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> I’m sure their nail bed can be damaged just as ours can, and cause them to grow back a bit differently…
> 
> Thanks PJ! So will that soft bit harden back up and become more bearable for her after a few days/soon-ish? Poor girl. I cringe every time I think about it…


Yes, and broken toes can even grow back in a slightly different direction.


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

*Recently Doc Kimmi tried something new and it is working well. She treated a open sore on the hen's leg with antibiotic cream and then covered it with super glue. It dried quickly and has made a durable bandage.*


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Good point! I love liquid stitch, and we use super glue liberally around here for the same! Good thinking- I’m not sure I could get it to cover this one, other than dipping it in a puddle of the glue somehow, like a cap… and it burns. I know it burns, so has to have something to mitigate that first. I’ll think on that a bit!


----------



## danathome (Sep 14, 2020)

Nothing's perfect. The burn doesn't last long. Our hen did not give any reaction to its application.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome. I might have to give it a go on this little one, see if we can get her some protection for a bit. Bless her heart- thanks Dan!


----------

